# What do you EDC? Poll



## troelskc (Jan 13, 2012)

In response to *Chicken Drumstick's thread *it would be nice to have an overview over your all time favorite EDC light.

The poll has a limit of 10 options, so make sure you post the detailed info about your light - model, batteries, emitter, interface...


----------



## Viper715 (Jan 13, 2012)

I voted Surefire, it was tough to choose because there are so many good lights to carry. The reason I voted Surefire is because no matter what, everyday I have at least one on me. Even choosing which one is the best is hard, but I'll say a Surefire L1 latest Generation with E1B clip. Honorable mentions to the A2 with Calipsoii's ring, E1B and C2 with LX2 clip and a Malkoff M61W. 

Other lights that made it hard to choose Surefire are 4Sevens with the 123-2 Warm Tactical with deep carry clip and Mini AA HCRI. Zebralight H30, SC51W and SC31. The classic Nitecores including the EX10 with GDP and Extreme. The Extreme had some of the best throw nice UI and E series compatibility I'd even rare it number 2 after the L1.


----------



## DisrupTer911 (Jan 13, 2012)

I carry a Spark but that's not an option.


----------



## Zencyl (Jan 13, 2012)

Quark AA2 R5 is my EDC light currently, but once I get my budget in order im sure that'll change.


----------



## GForGeep (Jan 13, 2012)

I carry two all the time, my backup changes daily but I keep the SC80 on me with a Li-ion as primary (RCR123 or 14500 depending on what I have charged)


----------



## Mr_Moe (Jan 13, 2012)

None of the poll options. I either edc a Xeno E03 V2 or a Sunwayman M20A XP-G, which will be replaced by a V20A once it gets here. Both with Eneloops.


----------



## TomH (Jan 13, 2012)

None of the above. I EDC a Streamlight PT 1AA.

You really need an "other" option as one of your choices.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jan 13, 2012)

I voted for Zebralight as I always have my Sc51c or a Sc600w on me depending on what I'm wearing. My reasons for carrying them is simple. Six well spaced levels, light weight, small, very bright, efficient, and the perfect UI IMHO. I couldn't ask for more in either light.


----------



## varmint (Jan 13, 2012)

Always my Streamlight Microstream and as a backup Fenix E15 every day! Larger light early am and pm also.
Larry


----------



## Rokron (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey, what about Sunwayman? There's quite a number of us that carry the V10R. Like me for instance. I EDC a V10R T6 for work because the interface is eazy to use and has a nice fully adjustable floody light and gets good battery life from a Panasonic CR123.
For casual I EDC a V10R Ti R5. Again, the interface is eazy to use and has a nice fully adjustable beam of light and gets good battery life from a Panasonic CR123.


----------



## flashlight nut (Jan 13, 2012)

For me it's an HDS 170 Cn "Legacy" flashlight.


----------



## gbelleh (Jan 13, 2012)

I voted HDS because for the last 2 years, I've carried a Ra Clicky 120 about 80% of the time. I also have an HDS 170T on order. But, it seems my new SC600 is going to be a strong challenger for pocket time.


----------



## Serial Chiller (Jan 13, 2012)

Quark Mini CR2.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 13, 2012)

Presently from my cold dead hands you'll pry a LiteFlux.

Geoff


----------



## SaVaGe (Jan 13, 2012)

flashlight nut said:


> For me it's an HDS 170 Cn "Legacy" flashlight.



+1....I have the rotary 200 but for some reason, i edc my 170T with flush button


----------



## Jeffa (Jan 13, 2012)

I carry Surefire eveyday but also my Blackhawk Gladius. I'm beginning to sound like a broken record.


----------



## Labradford (Jan 13, 2012)

Fenix PD31. It's kinda big for an EDC but I find that for winter carry..suits me just fine.


----------



## hook63 (Jan 13, 2012)

I carry a SC 51 most of the time with an Illumanati on my belt loop. Of course if I know I'm going to use it I'll take my sc600.


----------



## troelskc (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes, thanks, I just figured that out. Know if it's possile to change the poll options? 



TomH said:


> None of the above. I EDC a Streamlight PT 1AA.
> 
> You really need an "other" option as one of your choices.


----------



## Cataract (Jan 13, 2012)

I would have needed the ability to check multiple options... but I answered Fenix because 1- I have one on my keychain and 2- The one flashlight I use the most weekdays is my PD20. I also EDC a Quark 123 tactical for work and often carry a Quark High CRI or a Zebra during weekends.


----------



## think2x (Jan 13, 2012)

I flip between HDS 140GT, HDS 120E and SWM V10A HCRI mostly.


----------



## speedsix (Jan 13, 2012)

Streamlight stylus pro


----------



## RedForest UK (Jan 13, 2012)

Quark Mini AA neutral R4 with 14500, on my keys with a leatherman squirt and 8GB PNY 'hook attache' memory stick.

iTP A3 3 mode Q5 as back-up in my wallet, and Jetbeam BA20 in my backpack if I have it with me.


----------



## I-BEAM (Jan 13, 2012)

The RRT-1's head is too large to be pocketable. I carry a Jetbeam Jet-1 Pro in my right pants pocket with an Ultrafire 14250, and an extra battery since when it dies, it dies. Works for me, it's got the power I need. And you know, I think the RRT-1 would look kind of suspicious.


----------



## sassaquin (Jan 13, 2012)

Peak Shasta (brass, (3) 5mm LEDs, N cell)


----------



## Glock 22 (Jan 13, 2012)

Surefire E1B body with a M31 in a VME head.


----------



## t0dy (Jan 13, 2012)

4Sevens Preon ReVO SS XP-E, fastened permanently to my keyring


----------



## davyro (Jan 13, 2012)

SaVaGe said:


> +1....I have the rotary 200 but for some reason, i edc my 170T with flush button



+1 on your preference....I also have a rotary 200 but the same as you i mainly edc my 170T,but when i fancy a change it's the rotary that get's second place to the 170T


----------



## Jay611j (Jan 13, 2012)

ZL SC600. Best light I've had yet.


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Jan 13, 2012)

SC51W.


----------



## L.E.Diode (Jan 13, 2012)

NW Quark "X" AA² with a AA body running a AW R14500. its so sweet


----------



## TadpolePilot (Jan 13, 2012)

Just received Fenix PS-20 yesterday.
Removed the clip.
Installed a full lanyard that will snap apart if pulled on. 
Very satisfied and just love the dam little thing. Best $52.00 spent on something small, light and powerful.


----------



## pounder (Jan 13, 2012)

Jay611j said:


> ZL SC600. Best light I've had yet.



yep same here..although if i'm out at the bar or out having a few somewhere i'll opt for my uf-2100..rather lose a 15$ light than a 95$ one and it's a pretty decent light also..


----------



## MrBlinky (Jan 13, 2012)

MARATAC AAA on my keys so ITP (Olight) I guess but I'm waiting on a EagleTac D25a Titanium XML in a neutral tint which will hopefully ride in my pocket.


----------



## SpamGod (Jan 13, 2012)

4Sevens Neutral-white Quark MiNi 123


----------



## edpmis02 (Jan 13, 2012)

Fenix SS LD01 (R5) on keychain.. LD01 (R4) on lanyard around my neck. and a Quark Mini AA running TI CR14505 when it is dark and cold..


----------



## n3hcp (Jan 13, 2012)

Zebralight SC51. Small, light weight, AA Battery, good pocket clip.


----------



## LedTed (Jan 13, 2012)

I voted for NiteCore, but I actually EDC two LED lights.
I upgraded from the NiteCore D10 to the D11 V2 - R5; in which I use primary lithium batteries.
I also EDC the ZebraLight SC600 - XM-L; which takes the rechargeable 18650.


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Jan 13, 2012)

Zebralight H51w... most versatile light of that size and in AA I have seen yet, especially with all the diy mods.


----------



## shipwreck (Jan 13, 2012)

You left off Eagletac 

At work in work pants, I normally carry a Lumapower Trust 2. Any other time, I carry an Eagletac T20C2 MK II with the XML HO module


----------



## EPVQ30 (Jan 13, 2012)

i edc a couple of eagletacs.


----------



## cummins4x4 (Jan 13, 2012)

SWM L10R and V10R are my new EDC's, running AW IMR 16340 550mah.


----------



## Z71-K9 (Jan 14, 2012)

Fenix PD30R


----------



## Kilovolt (Jan 14, 2012)

Currently it's a Klarus Mi X5 around my neck and a Sunwayman V10R Ti2 in the pants pocket. It is however difficult to tell which of my many lights have been carried more frequently in the past because I rotate them all.


----------



## Theorem29 (Jan 14, 2012)

I EDC a Zebralight SC600w, really can't ask for anything better for the size, UI, output, flood, level separation, efficiently, tint and runtime. Pretty much the only thing this light can't do is throw.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jan 14, 2012)

I voted Surefire, I currently am trying to decide between the E2L and the G2X Pro so I'm alternating between the two trying to decide which I should EDC mostly.


----------



## kwk1 (Jan 14, 2012)

The only one I carry everywhere is my ITP-3 Titanium. It has the 3 power levels and it's so light.


----------



## mishu.daniel (Jan 14, 2012)

Spark SL6, but it's not amongst the options.


----------



## Max_Power (Jan 14, 2012)

keychain - Maratac AAA Extreme
pocket - Maratac AA
pocket (sometimes) Malkoff MD2 with pocket clip
holster - Malkoff MD3 Wildcat V2 warm white, or one of my MD2 lights with various neutral/warm/HCRI emitters and hi/low ring
car - Malkoff MD2, M61W (early version neutral white), hi-low ring
backpack - Zebralight H51Fc and spare eneloop / 18500 / 18650 batteries, "just in case."


----------



## Morelite (Jan 14, 2012)

Currently I EDC a Volere AA Titanium and a TNC 26650 P60 host with a VID quad XP-G drop-in but I do switch things around from time to time.


----------



## dajab77 (Jan 14, 2012)

HDS Rotary Silver. Durable, Reliable, 

Close second: ZebraLight H51


----------



## Yana (Jan 14, 2012)

EDC Fenix E15, sometime with ZL H600


----------



## Roccomo (Jan 14, 2012)

My main EDC light is an LS20. My only other light is a Ra Twisty which I have with me today.


----------



## MadAmos (Jan 14, 2012)

dajab77 said:


> HDS Rotary Silver. Durable, Reliable,
> 
> Close second: ZebraLight H51



Similar for me except SC600 for the second.

Amos


----------



## luminositykilledthecat... (Jan 14, 2012)

Zebralight sc600 for sure.


----------



## MCN (Jan 14, 2012)

I've kept a SF E1E in my briefcase for years but I wanted a keychain light so, going for the smallest possible choice, I tried a Streamlight Nano. Not very satisfying in the end. So today I just got my new Quark MiNi CR2 in the mail. Performance is amazing to me (who's just getting exposed to what LED lights can do). It's a little bigger in diameter than I might like, but I do like the length. We'll see how I take to the UI.


----------



## my#1hobby (Jan 14, 2012)

Zebralight sc600


----------



## nullity (Jan 14, 2012)

Fenix P2D here. Well, as soon as I find it. It's lost on some atv trail.


----------



## Noobiwan (Jan 15, 2012)

I have an ITP EOS A3 in SS running on a 10440 cell that is linked with my keys. So even if I forget to bring a regular EDC, there is no probability that I will not have a light on me.


----------



## Codecracker (Jan 15, 2012)

Currently I'm carrying an ITP SC-1 Eluma, which is of course an Olight in disguise. Love it as my main EDC, with an Illuminati CA-1 as a backup on my keychain.

I'm relatively new to this forum, but doesn't Olight also OEM the Maratacs, the 4Sevens and other brands as well?


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jan 15, 2012)

I voted Zebralight. I love my SC51; the only thing I don't like is when it turns on in my pocket. I try to keep the tail cap uncrewed a tad to prevent this, but I'd rather have a lock function.


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 15, 2012)

I had to vote 4Sevens (my secondary), as Peak is not listed.


----------



## run4jc (Jan 15, 2012)

Didn't vote - ThruNite Ti Firefly on my keyring - McGizmo Haiku XPG in my pocket


----------



## Vortus (Jan 15, 2012)

Didn't vote. Olight T10 XPG R5 on my keys, Eagletac D25Ti AM shirt pocket, Solarforce SS L2 clipped to pants pocket.


----------



## billt3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Peak QTC Logan SS is always in my pocket


----------



## CoachV (Jan 16, 2012)

ZL SC600. I love the Ui, brightness, quality, etc, etc etc....:twothumbs


----------



## Omnirod (Jan 16, 2012)

I EDC a Preon 1 and 2, just moved on from a Streamlight Microstream and a Fenix LD 05.


----------



## jalal20 (Jan 16, 2012)

Didn't vote
Haiku XML or Haiku Mule Hi CRI on me depending on where and when I am leaving


----------



## Double_A (Jan 16, 2012)

The only Light I always EDC are single AAA cell format For a long time I've been carrying a Fenix L0D but have on occasion EDC's the Maratac AAA SS. This may change with my recent purchase of a Peak QTC Logan SS


----------



## LDGator (Jan 16, 2012)

Didn't vote.LRI Photon ReX on keychain.Photon Proton Pro in pocket, but now looking to upgrade to an XL-M AA / 14500.


----------



## BigBluefish (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm usually carrying a SureFire E1B in a suit or sportcoat, or an L1 or L1 head on an E20 body running an AW 17670 when wearing jeans as a primary, so i put down SureFire. My secondary is either a DQG stainless AAA neutral, a Maratac stainless AAA modded to neutral, or a Nitecore EZCR2 neutral. 

Used to alternate between an NDI R2 and a Ra 140T, but recently sold both to fund the new Ra Hi CRI and a 120 as back-up, but they seem to be a bit hard to come by for the time being. :sighThis is what I get for being responsible and getting the money in before I buy....) Of course, I'd rather wait for Henry, than use a credit card. 

Not minding carrying the SureFires at all, though.


----------



## JohnnyLunar (Mar 16, 2012)

Even though technically my true EDC is the Fenix EO5 on my keychain, I hardly ever use it. When I do use a light, it's usually a Surefire I have in my pocket that day. Sometimes it's an incandescent, sometimes an LED. Most often, it's an E1B or a 6P Original running an AW 17670 and Malkoff M61HCRI. I have a drawer full of Surefire lights, so I carry them more than any other brand, even though many of my other brands are smaller or do many things slightly better. Surefire just has a special place in my heart.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Mar 16, 2012)

This poll really should have an "other" option.

Currently I'm EDC'ing a Spark SL5 190w.

I like the electronic buttons and styling and the nice neutral beam. I don't like that it's not very bright and too floody. I'll probably go back to my V10r or my homebuilt SK58 zoomie with 2.8 amp driver and XML.


----------



## Flugbolaget (Mar 16, 2012)

I voted Zebralight because I'm in love with my ZLH51Fc, but I do carry a 4Sevens Preon Revo SS on a lanyard around my neck. Used both today while doing some slight UE.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Mar 16, 2012)

I voted HDS because thats what i grab first,but I also love my Zebralight Sc600


----------



## LiteTheWay (Mar 16, 2012)

4Sevens Quark AA tactical for me or Nitecore NDI. I often also find the Sunlite Slim Jr (3 x AAAA) very useful.

Also sometimes, Liteflux LF2XT if I just have my car keys and no bag on me.


----------



## think2x (Mar 16, 2012)

I recently bought a Zebralight SC600w and I can't put it down.


----------



## scout24 (Mar 16, 2012)

Either my Haiku XPG (mainly) or a neutral XML Mc Lux III PD. And a Fenix EO1. Always.


----------



## TadpolePilot (Mar 16, 2012)

Shadow JM-07 Pro powered by 1 x 26650 rechargeable.

It's on a neck lanyard and rides in shirt pocket or inside shirt. This works best and is fast in and out.

Could carry in holster on belt but found to be harder to put into service did that when a cop and no more (20 years).


----------



## chaoss (Mar 16, 2012)

I voted "other"?
Wait, that was not an option?
I EDC a HICRI Haiku and frankly it has ruined my desire to carry/use anything else.


----------



## ileicanikon (Mar 16, 2012)

I have carried the Fenix P1D for the past 4 years with a rechargeable LIR123A battery. The battery at 3.6 volts vs the 3 volts of a throw away 123 does not allow for the various levels to be used, however the savings in battery cost outweigh this for me. The black anodizing is worn from the butt end and bezel edge however the light has never failed me. I am on my second belt case for it having worn the first one out.
For the size this light proves useful several times daily in my job as a broadcast engineer..It is dark in the back of those equipment racks...


----------



## Jeffro2690 (Mar 16, 2012)

ZL SC51W Just got it and love it. Tried my H51W for edc for a while but it was a bit awkward on the quick draw and handling it. Love the ZL UI and power!


----------



## AZPops (Mar 16, 2012)

OK! Yeah I do! Wear this one right now!




















Hold On, what was the question? ... :thinking: ... This is that Watch Seeking Forum? ... isn't it????? ... or am I Lost Again? .....











Ok, juuuuust kidding folks! .............








V10R using AW RCR's on a break-away key chain, ringy thing!


----------



## luvbelly (Mar 16, 2012)

Klarus P1C. My first and only single 123 light. A solid choice in the bang for the buck category.


----------



## GeoBruin (Mar 17, 2012)

Peak Eiger Aluminum Pocket QTC High CRI (Nichia 119)


----------



## cmanley (Mar 17, 2012)

My EDC is a HDS edc hi cri 100 clicky. I run it on a AW RCR123.


----------



## cummins4x4 (Mar 17, 2012)

cummins4x4 said:


> SWM L10R and V10R are my new EDC's, running AW IMR 16340 550mah.



V10R is getting the nod most of the time
c


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Mar 17, 2012)

Well I already voted ZL (H51w) but just to update: 
Just received my Quark-X AA2 in neutral and even though its a tad long it goes in jeans pocket just fine. Just like my minimag that I have almost forgot about finally. The output of this thing is CRAZY for AA's. 

I still like the H51w better as an edc though, fits more places, and the tint is much better, but the Quark is a close second and will probably go with me often, more so if I plan on using it since its got the extra battery.


----------



## mmace1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Unexpected answer: Nothing. 

Though if I do happen to carry something as a oh well what the hell idea - it would be my DQG II. Small enough that it doesn't obstruct at all, and it's 60 lumens are sufficient for most everything. Then it's 3 lumens are great for navigating the house at night.


----------



## Gatsby (Mar 18, 2012)

nice sage 2 btw!

I voted hds as one of my typical edc lights is a novatac 120p from back in the henry novatac era which has been modded with a k2 tffc tvod emitter.

but I also often carry an arc6 - which is just a great size and function for edc.

I have a photon 2 on my key ring as backup...

and I have been carrying a neat milky head on an aleph body every so often...


----------



## phantom23 (Mar 18, 2012)

Nitecore D10 Q5 (Magma) - the best flashlight I've ever had.


----------



## reppans (Mar 18, 2012)

DIΩDΣ;3902048 said:


> Well I already voted ZL (H51w) but just to update:
> Just received my Quark-X AA2 in neutral and *even though its a tad long it goes in jeans pocket just fine*. Just like my minimag that I have almost forgot about finally. The output of this thing is CRAZY for AA's.
> 
> I still like the H51w better as an edc though, fits more places, and the tint is much better, but the Quark is a close second and will probably go with me often, more so if I plan on using it since its got the extra battery.




I have the same lights for my EDC...

You should consider getting the 1xAA body for your X and even getting a 14500 for it as well - it's a seriously powerful little gem in that config. And the AA^2 tube makes a great spare battery container for your bag. Even run on 1xNiMh, I think the Quark is just as, if not more, powerful as the ZL... Always thought ZL was fibbing on that spec. 

I find myself EDCing the Quark more often since i just happen to like cylindrical clickies.


----------



## Vortus (Mar 18, 2012)

None of the above. Eagletac D25 Am Ti in shirt pocket, Olight T15 R5 on keys, SF L2 SS w NB XR-E Optic clipped to pants pocket.


----------



## baterija (Mar 18, 2012)

Flying Turtle said:


> Presently from my cold dead hands you'll pry a LiteFlux.
> 
> Geoff



+1 LF3XT to be accurate. (I missed the 2XT... held off and then Liteflux was gone.) That or my Photon Proton Pro cover 90+% of my EDC.


----------



## Maxbelg (Mar 18, 2012)

HDS 170 GDP with new software and ACME threads......love it!!!


----------



## kj2 (Mar 18, 2012)

Fenix E11, Thrunite T10 or Olight i2


----------



## karnevil (Mar 18, 2012)

I carry a Fenix E15. The three modes meet any need I would have on a daily basis. If I know I'm going to need something more, I grab my EagleTac P20C2 MKII XM-L.


----------



## GTVi (Mar 19, 2012)

I carry "Led Lenser"...not on the vote list...anyolne else use this make?


----------



## Eneloops (Mar 19, 2012)

I EDC a tiny AAA Stainless Maratac, but just ordered some Fenix stuff, so we'll see if the SS Maratac gets replaced.


----------



## e1sbaer (Mar 19, 2012)

The list is incomplete.I edc the lumapower IncenDio.


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Mar 19, 2012)

reppans said:


> I have the same lights for my EDC...
> 
> You should consider getting the 1xAA body for your X and even getting a 14500 for it as well - it's a seriously powerful little gem in that config. And the AA^2 tube makes a great spare battery container for your bag. Even run on 1xNiMh, I think the Quark is just as, if not more, powerful as the ZL... Always thought ZL was fibbing on that spec.
> 
> I find myself EDCing the Quark more often since i just happen to like cylindrical clickies.



Cool :thumbsup:
I might start doing lego stuff but for now it fills the 2xAA gap quite well. Even in my dress pants right here at work I dont even notice the size of the quark. I still like the form factor, UI, and tint of the ZL so for 1X AA I prefer it, but I may try the quark out in 1x eventually. I dont have any Li-ion yet but may try 14500 sometime, but for now eneloops for me. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Lucciola (Mar 19, 2012)

I voted Surefire, because changing my EDC light several times (Quark AA, Nitecore D10, Proton Pro) I finally got stuck with an E1B. It is always clipped to my right front pocket together with a Spyderco Urban.

I just love the clip, the quality, the shape and the simplicity. IMHO it is in many ways a compromise. It's not really *perfect* for any application, but *suitable* for almost any EDC task. Only for longer reading it is not so great if I don't have a diffuser with me.

Apart from this light I also have a Preon REVO NW on my keys and a Preon 2 NW in my EDC Bag, so for longer reading I'll choose one of those. But my E1B sees the most use because it is so easy to draw from the pocket and to switch on.


----------



## majid (Jul 29, 2012)

I EDC a Fenix E05 on a keychain in my pocket, even though I own far better flashlights. In my bag, it's usually either a Muyshondt Aeon or an EagleTac D25CM Ti, depending on whether I need the clip or not.


----------



## TweakMDS (Jul 29, 2012)

Eagletac D25A clicky Ti


----------



## reppans (Jul 29, 2012)

reppans said:


> I have the same lights for my EDC...
> 
> You should consider getting the 1xAA body for your X and even getting a 14500 for it as well - it's a seriously powerful little gem in that config. And the AA^2 tube makes a great spare battery container for your bag. Even run on 1xNiMh, I think the Quark is just as, if not more, powerful as the ZL... Always thought ZL was fibbing on that spec.
> 
> I find myself EDCing the Quark more often since i just happen to like cylindrical clickies.



Funny this thread just got bumped.... I just tested these two lights at max using my DSLRs light meter as suggested by TweakMDS. The Quark's 107 lms (NW) is the same as the ZL's 172 lms, if anything, a hair brighter - ceiling bounce test.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jul 29, 2012)

I currently EDC
Eagletac D25LC2 S2
Eagletac D25 S2, both Clickys
I keep them in my backpack, to avoid security questions at the Olympics.


----------



## bushmattster (Jul 29, 2012)

Eagletac D25A clicky Ti


----------



## mossyoak (Jul 29, 2012)

Any of these; Quark mini 123 titanium, HDS 170e with XML swap, or a ceracoated McGizmo Pd with a XP-G swap


----------



## Launch Mini (Jul 29, 2012)

Lummi Wee Ti on my keychain(s)
SPY007 in my pocket
Haiku XPG in my briefcase


----------



## run4jc (Jul 29, 2012)

Quark Preon 0 on my keychain

SWGG Spy 007 XPG ALWAYS in my pocket.


----------



## eh123456 (Jul 29, 2012)

ITP A3 on my keychain. It is small, light, cheap, and quite bright for its intended purposes.
I have only EDC'ed it for a few months, so it will take longer to see if it is also reliable.


----------



## CMAG (Jul 29, 2012)

summer edc, Haiku xml with AW icr 123, a spare surefire 123a primary cell in my E15 battery holder on key chain + one of those free squeeze lights from Lighthound


----------



## pbmagnet (Jul 29, 2012)

I"ve been carrying an Eagletac D25c ti for the last couple of weeks, but I also hve an ITP A3 that has been on my key chain for a few years.


----------



## nativecajun (Jul 29, 2012)

Quark Mini CR2 every day. Cannot remember how many years but it has never failed me once.

Other lights owned. HDS Clicky, Preon High CRI, Gerber Task light M. Red led has lens and lens is set way back. This thing is tank proof. Last but surely not least, Surefire E1E Executive Elite. Holding the E1E till they come out with a decent LED drop in that does not change the outside appearence of the light one bit.


----------



## psychbeat (Jul 29, 2012)

Wanted to vote for mini123 hiCRI Quark & Zebra h501w but can only choose one 

Also my mini is out on loan so I've been carrying a modded L2M w 18500
It's running an NB Nichia 219 SMO module which supplements my H501w 
as a spotting light w plenty of THROW. 

I've modded my H501W w an adjustable shock cord + elastic band holder for necklace style wear or as a headlamp. 

Usually have an alox Swiss army too. 

Good stuff!


----------



## shakeylegs (Jul 29, 2012)

Still using my Fenix L0D-CE rebel100. Dropped a thousand times and washed it almost as often. Still looks and runs like new. For emergency light (as when safeway's lights failed but remained open, and I helped the helpless do shop while completing mine in the pitch black) and supreme pocketability, nothing else much interests me. 

The one thing I miss is a small pocketable blaster capable of awe inspiring brightness. To that end I'm building out an old Romisen RC-V4 with an XM-LT6. The body can absorb a great deal of heat and houses a relatively large reflector. Yes it's a bit heavy but eminently pocketable. Have to find a driver capable of max output but with a moon mode as well.


----------



## Ezeriel (Jul 29, 2012)

Hypetac P1A on my shirt collar, and an LD20 Q5 in my pocket...


....I really hope they update the LD20 soon.. I got the fever for a new one.


----------



## Philonous (Jul 29, 2012)

ZL SC600. Incredible all-rounder. If I'm cycling for fun as opposed to 'A-B'ing, then I swap it for an SC51, as I find it more comfortable (same thing happens with the multitool).


I also carry a Fenix E05 with my keys, but it gets very little use - just nice to know it's there.


----------



## dbare (Aug 3, 2012)

Recently a ThruNite T10, nice 3 mode twisty _with memory_ and a _low low_ and tailstands. A clip would top it off. Still partial to my Zebra's though.


----------



## Patrik (Aug 3, 2012)

HDS Legacy clicky 170 T. My best and most used EDC flashlight ever.


----------



## jimmyt1977 (Aug 3, 2012)

Usually a Zebralight sc51w if I need more power then my sc600


----------



## Bakercountyboy (Aug 3, 2012)

I edc a streamlight microstream. But im about to order a fenix pd22.


----------



## rambo180 (Aug 3, 2012)

Olight i3. I voted ITP because it think Olight took over them now. (ITP are no longer?)


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 5, 2012)

Still using my Quark 1XCR123 NW XP-E as my number one EDC. I do split time with 1XAAA and 1XCR2 lights but the Quark is carried more.Wish I had purchased a few more when they were still available!


----------



## sbbsga (Aug 5, 2012)

Zebralight SC600w and H502.


----------



## reppans (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Aug 5, 2012)

Thunite Ti with the clip from a Streamlight 2*AAA and I use 1*AAA Eneloop.


----------



## EnabLED (Aug 7, 2012)

AAA Klarus on my keychain. I have a headset radio that takes AAA batteries, when it goes low I rotate the Klarus AAA in to the radio & the radio batt goes on the charger. This means the Klarus is pretty much always charged. Most days I only use it a few minutes, but every once in a while a few hours, so it is nice to rotate and keep the batteries up.

Klarus because it is the smallest AAA I could find with a flash mode. It might have also been the smallest AAA I could find :^)

There is a built-in tail loop on the Klarus, but it is too thin to fit around my keychain, so I have a separate wire loop/ring that connects them (I think it came with the light).


----------



## staghater (Aug 7, 2012)

Lumintop ed10.


----------



## Gunner12 (Aug 7, 2012)

Got one more light then usual today. Normally, I'll have a Zebralight SC51c in my right pocket and a DQG III Neutral on my keychain, today I even brought along my Sunwayman V11R.


----------



## ZRXBILL (Aug 7, 2012)

Was a Fenix E01 but it's now a LD01....more lume choices are a good thing.


----------



## Matteblack (Aug 7, 2012)

McGizmo...


----------



## Karasu (Aug 7, 2012)

My first high quality light which naturally is my edc. HDS clicky :thumbsup:



DSCF0163 by KarasuStatus, on Flickr


----------



## F. Premens (Aug 7, 2012)

My pocket flashlight now is a Bronte RA01 SS. :thumbsup:


----------



## donn_ (Aug 7, 2012)

For the past 2 years, a Ti CR2 Ion (2nd from the left):






Prior to that, a Ti Aeon (on the left).


----------



## Random Dan (Aug 7, 2012)

Zebralight SC60 for me.


----------



## uncle wong (Aug 7, 2012)

Zebralight H51W


----------



## groutboy1 (Aug 7, 2012)

1.) Pocket sized Jetbeam Bc 10 (270 Lm. Wide spot) 2.) Fenix tk 11. (240 Lm)/ single carry alternatives...3.) Maglite Xl 50 (2nd gen, 139 lm.) 4.) Coast px 25 ( 208 lm, medium *bulleye spot* )5.) Coast px 45 (212 lm , small *bulleye spot*). Sidenote: keys, HTC EVO3d, Sanyo cs 1 hd video recorder, or a Samsung q10 hd Vidcam, a Sony 14 mp cybershot t 99...personal safety: canister of ither: mace peppergard 10%, or Triple action mace blend, or Aerko punch 2 mk3 streamer, orSabre red pepper gel, and maybe a monadnock metallic kubotan...Travel entertainment: An HP AMD A8 APU entertainment laptop with Hd ATI 6620g graphics-maybe a bout of c&c: tiberian wars, or supreme commander: forged alliance, or forthright rpg...other devices: maybe a ps vita, or a Nintendo 3ds.... If your going out, go prepared!!!!!!!


----------



## gkbain (Jun 28, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but I really like my sc32w.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 28, 2015)

Every person except a few could answer this again totally different. 
Exception given for HDS an SF lights an their users. 

I'm surprised there was not a newer version of this thread?


----------



## gbelleh (Jun 28, 2015)

I voted HDS originally. But since getting an SC52, it's been pretty much all Zebralight.


----------



## Cerealand (Jun 28, 2015)

Mainly a 120 HDS HCRI. Sometime another HDS model or a MDC gets taken instead.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jun 28, 2015)

Cerealand said:


> Mainly a 120 HDS HCRI. Sometime another HDS model or a MDC gets taken instead.



My EDC light typically changes depending on what is newest for me.

My current EDC is my very heavily modded Aleto N8, now sporting a bare aluminum look, metal side button and fresnel lens. Driver is a 3.8 amp Nanjg105c with DrJones Mokkadrv e-switch firmware. Emitter is a 5000k XPL High-Intensity. In its current form this light is a 92mm tube-shaped zoomie powered by 1x18650. I measure throw at a modest 20k lux.

My other EDC is a modded DQG 18650 Tiny III, sporting a newer version of the same driver as in my N8 also 3.8 amps. Emitter is triple High-Intensity XPL (two of the emitters are 4000k, the third is 5000k).


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jun 28, 2015)

Since 12/2012 I've been using a JetBeam RRTO w/ a 16340. If this breaks or gets lost, I think I'll replace it w/ a LED Lenser P5R.2. I'm a bit fascinated w/ the whole magnetic connection/charging base...


----------



## jon_slider (Jun 29, 2015)

On my keys, single aaa light with reversible pocket clip and High CRI led. 
Today its a Prometheus Beta copper N219a head, on a Thrunite Titanium body.


----------



## DAN92 (Jun 29, 2015)

Surefire EB1 Backup in the pocket and Titan-A on my key ring.


----------



## run4jc (Jul 3, 2015)

Zebralight SC62w - Surefire Titan A on my keyring for backup


----------



## jon_slider (Jul 3, 2015)

Todays EDC is a High CRI, No PWM, single AAA keychain light, with quick release, and reversible pocket clip.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 4, 2015)

Mine has always been an HDS for many years. There was a period of about close to 3 years which I always have a McGizmo XM-L Haiku as my favorite but the HDS is always with me. Now then Haiku gets left on the shelf with occasional use but more and more HDS are joining the family here. I have many other lights but none can compare to a HDS. You will have to feel it to know why we are all crazy about it. I think it is really the perfect EDC.


----------



## david57strat (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## candleflana (Jul 4, 2015)

Prometheus Beta Copper and Ready Made Alpha


----------



## kelvin77 (Jul 4, 2015)

My current EDC is P20UV.


----------



## Wrecked (Jul 19, 2015)

Zebralight SC52


----------



## SVT-ROY (Jul 20, 2015)

Surefire E1D, P1R and olight i7r (replacing with titan A.


----------



## thomas_sti_red (Jul 20, 2015)

Since last week, SC62.


----------



## techwg (Jul 20, 2015)

I now EDC my Fenix PD35 TAC and my usual Fenix E05


----------



## AB8XL (Jul 20, 2015)

EagleTac D25A Clicky sporting a 14500 Li battery.


----------



## d88 (Jul 20, 2015)

EagleTac D25c Ti clicky


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 20, 2015)

techwg said:


> I now EDC my Fenix PD35 TAC and my usual Fenix E05


Me too. Other than my HDS rotary (I rotate all the rotaries for EDC duties), the Fenix PD35 TAC is always in my pocket.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jul 20, 2015)

That poll should have "Other" as a choice.

My current EDC is a DQG 18650 Mini Tiny III. I replaced the guts on mine, so it's currently sporting a 3.8 amp driver with DrJones Mokkadrv firmware powering triple XPL HI on a copper Noctigon with Carclo 10507 optic. I figure maybe 1200-1400 lumens of nice neutral white light.

I'll likely go back to my modded Aleto N8 zoomie, but I just Duracoated it again and have to wait a month for the Duracoat to cure.


----------



## Sno4Life (Jul 21, 2015)

Olight I3S


----------



## kbuzbee (Jul 21, 2015)

Zebra SC32W. Like a lot of you, I have way too many lights but this one hasn't left my pocket since it arrived. It fits all my EDC needs.

Ken


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jul 21, 2015)

Eagletac D25A2. Every now and then my Eagletac SX25L2T, Fenix TK41 or TK45 if I may need more light and runtimes.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 21, 2015)

Zebralight SC600 Mk II L2 is my primary EDC outside of work. I EDC many other lights from time to time, but the ZL sees the most time on my person.


----------



## StriderSMF (Jul 21, 2015)

Thrunite TN11S V2 NW


----------



## JoeSW (Jul 21, 2015)

Nitecore MH20! Loving this light!


----------



## ForrestChump (Jul 21, 2015)

I used to EDC a MALKOFF MDC HA TAC, I still do, but I used to too.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 22, 2015)

Normally, ZL SC32 or SC5. During work: Fenix LD02.


----------



## gclyn (Jul 22, 2015)

I also EDC a Thrunite T10 and a Ti


----------



## Pelican305 (Jul 23, 2015)

Been carrying a Thrunite T10T for a while now and like it. Nice little AA light for the money.


----------



## DellSuperman (Jul 23, 2015)

Sinner's 18350 Ti Tri EDC w/ frosted optic. 
Low & medium covers almost all my needs


----------



## drmaxx (Jul 24, 2015)

Skimming this thread makes me feel soooooooo outdated.  I EDC a 47 atom (Ti), 47 Quark pro (1. Gen), Peak Matterhorn (yes, the one with the 3 bright bare LED), and some cheap 1$ LEDs as zipper pullies. Most of them were the latest and greatest just a short time ago. .... :what:


----------



## Grijon (Jul 24, 2015)

My Fenix E05SS is on my keychain at all times and I pocket-carry my Fenix LD09 to work.


----------



## ronniepudding (Jul 24, 2015)

I voted Nitecore because there is a Tube on my keys all the time. However, the Nitecore Tube is pretty much the least significant light that I carry, and the manufacturers/models I carry are otherwise not represented in the poll. 

I've got an Olight T25 in my laptop bag that accompanies me 5 days a week, and the following lights are in my car most of the time:

-- Foursevens Atom AL (stuck to the ceiling with integrated magnet), and 360 headband
-- Olight S10 L2 Neutral (and a diffuser cone, can be stuck to the roof/hood/boot of the car with magnetic tailcap as needed) 
-- Xeno E03 Nichia 219, or Fenix LD10 (I rotate them, and the really nice Xeno diffuser works with either light )


----------



## zalabate (Jul 24, 2015)

Thrunite T10


----------



## caheaton (Jul 26, 2015)

I just recently began to EDC, at present it's a little Maglite Solitaire LED in gray (looks like titanium, but it' not  ), Not the brightest thing, but more than adequate for my typical EDC situations (reading the serial number of computer hardware in a dark cabinet or under a desk, etc). I chose it over others as it's replacing a solitaire incandescent that fits in the belt case along with my Swiss Army Knife. I still remember the first time I used that little incandescent solitaire...it was so dim it barely offered enough light for the outhouse I was in (camping...was using the loo at night). I got used to it though and came to appreciate how it didn't wreck my night vision as badly as other white lights due to it's low light level.

I'm still new to "high end" flashlights, so I still have room to grow...in fact, just today I ordered a little 4sevens Atom CR2, but that light is so pretty I doubt I'll carry it everyday...for me it'll be more like "man jewelry"  . Also ordered a little Thorfire keychain light that will likely become an EDC (it's the one that uses a CR123 and has a built in diffuser). 
Craig


----------



## newbie66 (Jul 26, 2015)

Nowadays, my Zebralight H600w MKII or my old Zebralight SC52.


----------



## eh4 (Jul 26, 2015)

Zebralight H600W with a marine grade, heat shrink tube holding an H502 pocket clip firmly to it, and an L3 L08 4 mode Nichia on a neck loop, -with heat shrink on the end of the L08 for a bite guard.
Working great, day after day.


----------



## WesleyT (Jul 26, 2015)

I carry an LD02 in my pocket and have a PD35 hanging on my backpack in its holster. I have an Olight S10 in my backpack as a backup light. 

Oh, and a Microstream and Stylus Pro are in there too.

The Streamlights were my first EDC pocket and backpack lights; I found out about them on Everydaycarry.com long ago. The only thing I miss on the LD02 is momentary on, but it's not been too much of a deal in practice.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 26, 2015)

I am really surprised at the poll results. Considering HDS costs a lot more than a Zebralight or a Fenix, I am surprised that there's still quite a high percentage of users EDCing an HDS as compared to Zebralight, another CPF favorites which is priced much cheaper.


----------



## sarge1967 (Jul 26, 2015)

Zebralight sc52w. 
Probably going to replace it with the sc5 soon.


----------



## kelmo (Jul 26, 2015)

Surefire Titan and a Benchmade Barrage!


----------



## d88 (Jul 27, 2015)

I've just updated mine to a Nitecore EC11. ( I think I may be finally succumbing to flashaholics syndrome  )


----------



## Grijon (Jul 27, 2015)

d88 said:


> I've just updated mine to a Nitecore EC11. ( I think I may be finally succumbing to flashaholics syndrome  )




 Woot!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 27, 2015)

rotate MH20/UC35/the new Jetbeam XP-L WL-S2/ET T25C2 w/XP-L HI module(thing is amazing!)then I have 4D M*G with Malkoff 700+ OTF lumen drop in powered by 4xPowerex 11000mah NiMHS in the car. Love taking the Javelot out along the rivers edge at night so thats usually with me. Save for the Malkoff M*g all the above lights are powered by either 3600mah Orbtronics or 700mah Orb 16340 oh and I always carry a decent blade which today is a custom mini Grip...


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 27, 2015)

E01 with an Eneloop Pro in it.


----------

